# Wave Point Light's PAR?



## CT89 (Jul 3, 2013)

Bump.

I ended up foregoing the Fluval Nano and buying a second of these lights. They seem to work well so far, and I started CO2 on the cube yesterday.

I'm going to wait a few more days and see how growth looks. The Plants in both tanks are doing okay, but I think they're still acclimating. I rescaped the cube just a few days ago, with new HC and some added Microsword and Purple Bamboo.

I'm still hoping for information on the WavePoint Clamp Light. One is on a Fluval Edge, about 7 inches above the substrate. The other is above the cube, ~2.5" above the water level and ~9-10" above the substrate. Thanks!


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

*WavePoint LED*

I own this light. I've had it for about 1 1/2 years. I use it on my 12.5 gallon planted tank. No c02. IMO it's very bright, so I raised it as high as possible, because the first couple of weeks my tank was growing a lot of algae.
I love it. It give a pretty shimmering affect, and make the tank look beautiful.
I'm curious about the PAR, so keep us posted. My 2 pennies.

Cheers,

big o


----------



## Big O (Jun 28, 2011)

I have video to share, not the best but thought I'd show.


----------



## CT89 (Jul 3, 2013)

I've had minimal algae in the tank, but I've been dosing Excel every few days so that might be why.

There's a small but growing snail population in the tank so they may be helping.

I also find this light to be rather bright (which I like). It's on a small display tank so I think it's an asset, so long as Excel and ferts are dosed regularly.


----------



## Ach1Ll3sH33L (Mar 1, 2012)

your in luck, these are under water parameters
at 16" directly under the light,your looking at 35 par (8 away from center left or right is 20 par)
8" under the light is around 70par

this was a low tech setup with the wavepoint







[/URL]

side note on led's here
this light has a nice progressive par reading similar to t5's as it uses fewer led's with a lot of power. In my experience, lights like the finnex ray 2, which use a lot of small led's have extremely high par numbers close to the light, but lack penetration by design, and par reduces very quickly as you get farther into the water.. i really dislike these type of led configurations, i see a lot of threads of people running ray 2 type led's that show co2 deficiencies as the plants begin to grow towards the top of the tank.... might have something to do with the 400 par the lights produce right below the water surface, which over just 15" down is at 70 par.. not a very progressive scale.


----------



## CT89 (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for the help, guys.

I'll have to start supplementing CO2 soon on my Edge. A lot of the Rotala is turning red.


----------

